# Who is prettier: Veronica or Betty?



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ginger Archie is always distracted from providing attention to his girlfriend, blonde sweet, but a bit dim, Betty by the jealous manipulations of dark-haired, sharp-witted Veronica. I always though Archie an idiot for not jumping ship and going over to the dark side but that's just me... Take your pick:

Veronica, Betty, Archie or none of the above:

For the purists among you, this questions derives from a thread equating the 1943 P-38G as Betty and the contemporary Spitfire (IX I think) as Veronica.

Moreover, 

Archie first appeared in comics December 22, 1941 and his best friend was *Jug*-Head!

Get it?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 11, 2012)

No question...............Veronica.

(can't believe I just answered that question on this forum!  )


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 11, 2012)

Pictures available?


----------



## Readie (Feb 11, 2012)

Mal, you are a card. 
The Spitfire is always the most beautifull....so, Veronica.
John


----------



## otftch (Feb 11, 2012)

They're both nice but I like Melody from Josie the Pussycats.
Ed


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Njaco said:


> No question...............Veronica.
> 
> (can't believe I just answered that question on this forum!  )



I can't believe I created this Poll!! 

Njaco, Note the name of the high school below: Riverdale High School, probably in NJ, (incidently, not far from where I grew up), so it's understandable you'd feel compelled to respond.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Pictures as requested: Veronica dark hair and Betty the Blond. Also for those who need more connective tissue to this forum, remember Archie first appeared in comics December 22, 1941 and his best friend was *Jug*-Head!


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 11, 2012)

Neither, Marge Simpson for me


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

herman1rg said:


> Neither, Marge Simpson for me



She is a keeper!


----------



## A4K (Feb 11, 2012)

Give me Vampirella any day!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 11, 2012)

A4K said:


> Give me Vampirella any day!



from: Vampirella (Video 1996) - IMDb
*1996*
Vampirella, a sexy vampiress in a skimpy costume, travels from Drakulon to Earth to seek revenge on the evil vampires who murdered her father. Adam Van Helsing, leader of a high-tech, globe-trotting, anti-vampire squad helps out. Written by D.A. Kellough <[email protected]>

Thirty centuries ago on the planet Drakulon a cult led by Vlad kills the Council and escapes to earth to become the bloodsuckers known as vampires. Ella, daughter of the slain High Elder, pursues the cult with vengeance in her heart. Shipwrecked for centuries on Mars, she eventually gets to earth as stowaway on a manned expedition. On present day earth Adam, a descendant of the Van Helsings, works for PURGE, a paramilitary group dedicated to hunting vampires. Ella is now known as Vampirella, and must form an uneasy alliance with Adam in order to locate and deal with their common enemy,

Is there any other proof necessary that 1941 was indeed a simpler time?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 12, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> I can't believe I created this Poll!!
> 
> Njaco, Note the name of the high school below: Riverdale High School, probably in NJ, (incidently, not far from where I grew up), so it's understandable you'd feel compelled to respond.



Well, by golly!!! 

You know, you really have to look at the pic.

Betty wearing granny jeans and a cat-lady sweater. Veronica, well......................................


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Is there any other proof necessary that 1941 was indeed a simpler time?



Damn straight!!

That films a new one on me, this is the version I know: (a mate was a big fan, drew this from one of his comics for him)


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2012)

So A4K you are both naughty AND warped?   

And I might add that IMHO her outfit is structurally unsound for an action heroine/villainess and perhaps more suitable as prepratory for an OB/GYN exam. 

Whereas Veronica's is keeping with 1970 sociatal norms and yet still provocative without showing all her junk. I mean: she's a tease.


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2012)

She could always remove it if it gets in the way... 

As for Veronica and Betty, ol' Vera's definitely the looker, especially in that little miniskirt outfit


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 13, 2012)

A4K said:


> She could always remove it if it gets in the way...
> 
> As for Veronica and Betty, ol' Vera's definitely the looker, especially in that little miniskirt outfit



I couldn't agree more on both counts! 8)


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

Btw, thought I'd be a good sport and put in a sympathy vote for Archie!


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 14, 2012)

Poor Betty she just can't get a break!


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

Who says blondes have all the fun eh?


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't! He**, I married one and know the _*real truth *_ of that statement, and I ain't talkin' 'cause I don't want to be haunted (More than I already am that is...)


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

Didn't marry one myself, but had a couple of blonde girlfriends. Not all they're cracked up to be that's for sure...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2012)

Veronica all the way...


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 14, 2012)

FINALLY! Betty's on the board.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 14, 2012)

About time! (Although I did vote for Veronica)


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 14, 2012)

She's simply irresistable... Hey I should write a song with that chorus...


----------



## Coors9 (Feb 14, 2012)

You know all you have to do is switch hair colour....... Take Betty any day, just think of the bitchin' you'd live with married to Ronnie.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 14, 2012)

Coors9 said:


> You know all you have to do is switch hair colour....... Take Betty any day, just think of the bitchin' you'd live with married to Ronnie.



And I thought that was just foreplay!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 14, 2012)

Coors9 said:


> You know all you have to do is switch hair colour....... Take Betty any day, just think of the bitchin' you'd live with married to Ronnie.


Who said anything about marriage ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 14, 2012)

Heck, I'd definately cast my vote for Veronica...but a girl like that for a serious relationship? Noway...you know that she'll eventually dump ya' for a new "toy", so just act shocked/surprised/sad when she does and move on to the next.

I laughed when I saw this poll, it reminds me of the old "who's hottest" comparisons:
Betty Rubble versus Wilma Flintstone
Jane Jetson versus Wilma Flintstone
Ginger versus Maryanne (Gilligan's Island tv series)
and the best one of all time:
Lily Munster versus Morticia Addams


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 14, 2012)

Betty Rubble versus Wilma Flintstone?........Betty Rubble
Jane Jetson versus Wilma Flintstone?..........Wilma Flintstone
Ginger versus Maryanne..................Maryanne of course
and the best one of all time:
Lily Munster versus Morticia Addams......Very tough choice, but the scale tips toward Lily Munster, but not by much


----------



## Njaco (Feb 14, 2012)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> Poor Betty she just can't get a break!



Yeah, right......


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

This is definitely NOT the 1940's version of Archie!


----------



## A4K (Feb 15, 2012)

Just gets better with age! (Good find Chris!)


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay evidently its time to update my old flame(s)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqIkE5BWtbA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV08HIEJXfU_

It's even a syndrome "The Betty and Veronica Syndrome" 

and to top it off, Betty Veronica have even spread into Porn    


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbPi00k_ME_

Man Check out those boots and strappy heels


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2012)

Love a lady in boots!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm going to have to go alone with the earlier post: Vampirella


----------



## A4K (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, she wins hands down!


----------

